# New Radio?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw that there was a new radio for the dx, but im really confused as to what i do to get this on omfgb. Help?

*Thread has been closed. Please visit the latest baseband thread.*


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Just download it and flash it in clockwork recovery


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Isnt the thing in TBH app a ROM?


----------



## Pablo1010 (Jun 16, 2011)

No thats the entire leak go to the other post about the leak there is a link there for a flashable zip


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

jaydubbs said:


> New radio in a zip file courtesy of ram130. I just flashed over Liquid GB and it worked flawlessly. http://www.mediafire.com/?7z7c9q58javqxpq


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

fml... i just flashed the intire leak and stuck at the bootlogo


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

You need to manually format System, Data, & Cache. Then Mount System( I also mounted Data as well) then install AOL .602


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

I did the flashable zip update to the .13P radio. Wiped dalvik before, as I do before I flash anything. Installed and works flawlessly on CM7.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> You need to manually format System, Data, & Cache. Then Mount System( I also mounted Data as well) then install AOL .602


I hate America Online


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"gardobus said:


> I hate America Online


Lol me too. AIO instead of AOL


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> I did the flashable zip update to the .13P radio. Wiped dalvik before, as I do before I flash anything. Installed and works flawlessly on CM7.


I can tell you guys it worked for me as well. Running CM4DX.

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx nightlies!


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea flashable zip worked flashing over liquidv2.6


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Worked great on MIUI


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

So possible dumb question...can you still flash this and remain on a Froyo ROM? I went back to Fission 2.6.1 because the battery life in all the 2nd-init GB ROMS so far are terrible.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried OMFGB? Best battery life of any ROM period.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Have you tried OMFGB? Best battery life of any ROM period.


Yup that actually had the worst battery life and I've tried CM7, MIUI and OMFGB. I had decent battery life with MIUI 1.7.22.1 but it didn't hold a candle to the 14 hours on a heavy day/22-24 hours on a light day of use with Fission 2.6.1.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Have you tried OMFGB? Best battery life of any ROM period.


Plus at work I have to turn off 3G and auto sync since reception sucks...and with OMFGB that battery level drop was very noticeable.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Slowcaddy said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i'm on Liquid 2.6 as well; any problems? and did you wipe anything prior to flashing the radio only zip file? Thanks!


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> i'm on Liquid 2.6 as well; any problems? and did you wipe anything prior to flashing the radio only zip file? Thanks!


I'm on Liquid 2.6 and flashed last night without any problems. Wiped my caches (standard and dalvik) but that's all.


----------



## fightinillini94 (Jul 18, 2011)

"JagoX said:


> Yup that actually had the worst battery life and I've tried CM7, MIUI and OMFGB. I had decent battery life with MIUI 1.7.22.1 but it didn't hold a candle to the 14 hours on a heavy day/22-24 hours on a light day of use with Fission 2.6.1.


Have you tried OMGB? I have had the best battery life on it


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

So far so good. Flashed it last night. I was at my parents house for the weekend and the reception there is horrible. Since last night it hasn't gone to 1x or lost data. Could be coincidence. We'll see.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

jaydubbs said:


> I'm on Liquid 2.6 and flashed last night without any problems. Wiped my caches (standard and dalvik) but that's all.


thanks, let us know how it works, whether better signal, battery, etc!


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> thanks, let us know how it works, whether better signal, battery, etc!


Definitely a boost in call quality and reception, could pass for a land-line. As far as battery goes, looks about the same so far. Waiting for Mobile Sensei to release his fix for better battery.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Flashed the new radio and so far so good. I thought my phone was about to boot loop but it didn't. :grin2: I would definitely recommend wiping dalvik cache before trying to install.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

However keep in mind I didn't wipe anything and it worked great.

Oh and for anyone getting ready to flash this, the file is fairly small but takes a long time to flash. It will sit there and make you think it has locked up or failed or something, but it's fine, just wait and it will finish flashing after a while.

I've made a few calls today and they sound great. Might be placebo but I honestly think they sound clearer.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

fightinillini94 said:


> Have you tried OMGB? I have had the best battery life on it


I would consider it but is the file back up for download on his website? I check the download link maybe 1-2 times a week to see if it has come back but so far nothing  Is there an alternative download link somewhere I don't know of?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

From the OMFGB thread: http://r2doesinc.bitsurge.net/nightlies/shadow/

Go up one directory if you are looking for a different device.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

Pablo1010 said:


> No thats the entire leak go to the other post about the leak there is a link there for a flashable zip


what other post? can't find a link for the flashable zip you speak of


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

JagoX said:


> I would consider it but is the file back up for download on his website? I check the download link maybe 1-2 times a week to see if it has come back but so far nothing  Is there an alternative download link somewhere I don't know of?


Sorry the link I posted was OMFGB. Here are the OMGB "nightlies": http://r2doesinc.bitsurge.net/omgb/sholes/


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Flashed over the newest miui and connect to data from standby is nearly instant and an average one more bar reception than 07 radio.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

TeeX said:


> what other post? can't find a link for the flashable zip you speak of


http://www.mediafire.com/?7z7c9q58javqxpq


----------



## droydhead (Jun 13, 2011)

Even after the radio update, my 3G randomly drops to 1x for no reason. It happens while I'm not in motion and when my 3G has full bars. I was hoping the upgraded radio would have fixed it.

Also, I'm on stock GB, no root at the moment.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

gardobus said:


> From the OMFGB thread: http://r2doesinc.bitsurge.net/nightlies/shadow/
> 
> Go up one directory if you are looking for a different device.


Found the update a little while ago, might give it and the new radio a shot sometime this week.


----------

